# Taming an adult tiel?



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm just curious about how one would go about taming an adult cockatiel, and how successful this could be? I am slowly on the hunt for a new tiel (or two), and I just came across a tiel I feel a bit sorry for. I am going to contact the owner, but it looks like he lives in quite a small cage and probably doesn't come out. I'm not sure how old he is, but I will ask. The add just says adult, and that they are getting rid of him because he doesn't get along with their budgie.

So does anyone have any experience taming a potentially unhandled adult tiel? I have never tamed a tiel before, but I would love to have a tame tiel again in the future.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Randy was a 2 year old completely untame aviary tiel when I got him, now 2 years later he doesn't fly away when I'm near him and he recently just ate millet from my fingers for the very first time. I know the 2 years I waited is a very long time but I didn't do anything really to try and tame him other than spend time with them and talk to them (he's still an aviary bird now)

Any way point is I strongly believe it can be done if you have the patience and persistance to follow through with it. Imagine how much sooner and tamer Randy would be now if I had actually been trying


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks! 

I phoned the owner, and she said he used to be quite tame, but then one day got a bit cranky with her, and I don't think he has been handled much since. Still, I figure that is a good start, and I will just spend time getting to know him and encouraging him to come to me. Food bribes I think!  I am picking him up on Friday. I think this is a good excuse to get the cage set up tomorrow - yay!  Will post photos of cage, and of course the bird when I get him!

Will also have to spend a while encouraging him to eat things other than seed, because I think that's all he has been fed. I had the same challenge with my previous tiel, Pip, although I admit that was my fault due to a lack of knowledge when I first got him. Still, I know better now, and I'm looking forward to having a new tiel!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

exciting, millet always does the trick with mine 

Hopefully make it a little easier seeing as he used to be tame, look forward to seeing pics of the cage and new addition


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll try millet - along with quite a few other things.  Pringles (healthy, I know.. :/ ) were what made Pip love my partner. And with me it was a combination of bread and green beans. I don't like raw green beans, but if I pretended to eat them, Pip wanted them too! Pip was relatively tame though, but he could be anti social at times, and food he actually liked was usually what made him social. He used to fly over to my shoulder and wander over to my plate whenever I was eating something that would have made him sick, like a really hot curry!

Will post photos of the cage tomorrow, and photos of the bird on Friday. His name is Lucky, which I don't really like. But as I thought the lady had said Rocky at first, I have decided to rename him Rocky. It's similar sounding enough so I don't feel too bad for changing it, and I really prefer the name to Lucky!

Going by the photos on the add he looks to be a grey, which I am very happy with. The photos make him look very light though, so he could be a cinnamon. It's hard to tell. I'm guessing grey though.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your new tiel.

I adopted a cat whose name was Dodge. I didn't like the name, so I changed it to Roger, which sounded similar.


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

*New bird*

Hi

I'm so very happy for you! This will be fun and frustrating (lol). Our older bird, Curly will eat pasta as far as people food, but we haven't pushed him. I know we should. As for my new baby, Max, I'm already starting to put new food in the cage with him. That probably won't work, but will do the same when he's out on my finger.

Best of luck,
Foxy


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I am really excited to get him - only one day to go! 

I ordered heaps of toy making gear online last week, so I am hoping it arrives soon. And I still have plans to make a castle play gym, I just need to find the time. 

I am still trying to work out his colour going by the photos. His body looks cinnamon, but I can't see his eyes, beak, or nose very well. The quality isn't too good. Will have to wait until tomorrow, but I don't want to!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel was 15 when we got him and don't think he had been handled much in years or had much out of the cage time. I took things really slow with him. And it took a couple months before he would even leave the room his cage was in- as his cage was his security blanket. But I tried to work at his pace and now he is a complete cuddle bug and loves to explore the whole house. They just need time and patience.  I'm glad you're helping this tiel out.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your adoption. My bird, Dexter, was an adult when I got him. The vet guessed he's 3-6 years old. A nervous bird, unknown past. Found outdoors. 
He doesn't fly well. I suspect he may have been cage bound. Didn't like to be touched either.

We just built on small advances. Trial & error. Lots of persistence on my part. Dexter now demands head rubs from me. 
I'm also teaching him how to fly. We're making progress & every fight isn't a panic tour of the room.

You'll do well with your new bird. You know we're to turn for advice.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! Just brought Rocky home - turns out he is relatively tame and friendly, just doesn't like being dragged out of a small cage in my opinion. But when I got him out his travel cage, he insisted on crawling up my chest and playing with my zipper, and then wanted to stay on me instead of go in his new cage! So I think it will be a matter of bonding more than training. Will put some photos up in my "introducing Rocky" thread soon.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know how to tame my cockatiel. Months have gone by and it still doesn't eats seeds from my hand. I will like to feed it treats but there are no bird treats in my country. That is cause we don't tame birds. Please tell me what treats shall I use. If any of you know some good bird treats in Pakistan please tell me. And tell me whether I should clip my cockatiel Is wings or not. I think it is a adult cockatiel. My mom and dad don't bother to have its wings clipped so I am stuck here. Please reply soon. Thank you.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am sorry I meant cockatiel's wings, not cockatiel is wings. Sorry for my silly mistake.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Perhaps you should create a new thread for this so people see it? 

Personally I don't like to clip a bird's wings, especially if you don't know how to do it properly, but I think it's up to you.

As for treats, there are some great lists here of foods that tiels can and can't eat. Maybe try feeding your tiel some different veggies and see if there is one that it really likes that you can then try to feed from your hand.


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Your Pip looks just like my Pip! But I'm guessing yours is a lot sweeter than mine, though. ... terrible teen years going on in my fids life right now. 

Good luck on the new 'Tiel!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

keep us updated on the progress, good luck with your new tiel.


----------

